# Covers For 27rsds



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

With all the talk on covers lately, does anyone know if any of them have a door access in the right spot for this model? I see they say passenger side access but is it in the middle or on the end?


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

I also have a 27RSDS. The Adco cover has a zipper where you can access the front door of your trailer for entry. It rolls up and holds with velcro so you can get in and out of your trailer. It's one of the better covers.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## MikeS (Jun 26, 2007)

Beaner242 said:


> Thank you


We have an ADCO cover for the 23krs, the zipper setup is GREAT.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

MikeS said:


> Thank you


We have an ADCO cover for the 23krs, the zipper setup is GREAT.
[/quote]

What he ment to say (it is bad that I am correcting my husband on Outbackers.com???







) is the cover has three zippers - one on each end and one in the middle which makes it so you can access either a front door or a rear door. They roll up and velcro - we can even access our cargo door through the front area.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

BEANER242

Can you make your states visited a little bigger - its hard to see ..... from 50 ft away that is!!!!

LOL


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

Where did you get your ADCO cover for your 23RS? What is the actual size of it?


----------

